# 'Seven Stars' Luxury Trains Coming to Japan



## CHamilton (Sep 23, 2013)

Japan's Seven-Stars Trains Are Like an Inland Luxury Cruise
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0x3wp_eYKq4



> Beginning in October, travelers in Japan's Kyushu region will be able to tour the countryside in a state of opulence not seen since the days of the Orient Express aboard the new Seven Stars super-luxury rail car.
> Designed by Eiji Mitooka and operated by JR Kyushu, the Seven Stars—named after both the island's seven prefectures and the train's seven component cars—is the first such expedition train to shuttle passengers among Kyushu's numerous tourist attractions.
> The Seven Stars will be pulled along at a top speed of 70 mph by a modified JR Freight Class DF200 3,400 HP diesel-electric hybrid locomotive. The subsequent seven coaches—five sleeping cars, a lounge car replete with piano and bar, and a dining car—can host up to 28 passengers per trip. Additionally, the caboose will feature a pair of deluxe suites and a glass wall observation area.
> In all, the Seven Stars has cost over 3 billion yen to design and build. It was totally worth it. ...
> For this level of pampering, yes, you are going to pay through the nose. Booking passage on the weekly 2 day/1 night or 4 day/3 night voyage will cost upwards of $5,500 per person. And that's assuming you can even get a ticket. The train has yet to transport a single passenger but the cruises have sold out through June of next year. Ticket sales will resume again in January, which should be just long enough for you to scratch together the exorbitant ticket fees....


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 23, 2013)

28 passengers and 5 sleepers? :huh: A single Superliner sleeper holds more than that! And who ever heard of a caboose on a (strictly) passenger train? :huh:


----------



## RailRide (Sep 23, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> And who ever heard of a caboose on a (strictly) passenger train? :huh:


A clueless writer who never heard of an observation car? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgbRPf-ohgs

Sure looks like one, or perhaps a theater car. There appears to be one on both ends, "Crusader" style.

This video looks to be before the final paint job was applied, notice what looks like masked-off areas on the coach sides

---PCJ


----------



## Anderson (Sep 25, 2013)

Interesting. The sheer cost is likely to be off-putting, but there's certainly an increasing market for trains like that. Now if only you could get meaningful transportation out of the deal as well...


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 25, 2013)

You mean there actually are writers who don't know everything?  Maybe the Conductor drives the train from the caboose? :giggle:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 25, 2013)

Another thought: 28 passengers implies 14 rooms between the 5 sleeper cars. That is _really_ low...even going with an "all bedroom" setup with a deluxe (double-size) room in each car, you'd still have something like 9-10 rooms per car. So those are _big_ rooms.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't forget the crew has to have rooms too!


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 26, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> You mean there actually are writers who don't know everything?  Maybe the Conductor drives the train from the caboose? :giggle:


Wait till there is a "APP" for that, then he can drive from the ...

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 26, 2013)

... The Penthouse Suite? :huh: No, No, No!


----------

